# where to find bow string serving specs



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

The sticky at the top of this section called Attn. String Makers. Once you click on the thread to open it up, click on the search thread feature. It will only search that thread rather than the whole site.


----------



## K_pell (Feb 6, 2018)

Is there a website that lists bowstrings specs, serving length, center serving, etc.?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

K_pell said:


> Is there a website that lists bowstrings specs, serving length, center serving, etc.?


Yur on it pal. See post #2 on this topic.


----------



## krazycowgurl03 (Dec 30, 2017)

can anyone give me the PDF of the serving specs for a MATHEWS MONSTER CHILL R? THANKS


----------

